

Down Economy + Scrappy eCommerce Startup = low-budget video gold - mkull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlcktWLVft4

======
mkull
Having followed news.ycomb since launch I wanted to share this little nugget,
even though I suspect I might catch some flak for this not being the most
topical piece, hopefully some of you will be entertained ;)

We launched November 07, 100% bootstrapped by myself and two co-founders.
Finally getting the resources in place to be able to do fun things like this.
Not sure if it was worthwhile monetarily yet but we had a lot of fun in the
office making it!

